# Starting springtail cultures



## Jacob (Nov 30, 2017)

So I collected some moss the other day and as I was taking it out of the ziplocs to wash it I noticed a few small, light brown springs. I ended up sorting through and found about 20-25 of them. I threw them in a charcoal culture and I'm hoping they do well. My question is how many springs does it take to start a culture this way, or rather how many is a good number to get it started quickly?


----------



## Diesel (Jul 31, 2017)

The more the better but just let them to be.
Add some dry fish food flakes to them and check back in 2 weeks or so. 
These are wild springs I assume as you collected the moss.
In that case take a four week waiting stance to see how they turn out before adding to your tank.


----------



## Jacob (Nov 30, 2017)

Diesel said:


> Add some dry fish food flakes to them and check back in 2 weeks or so.
> These are wild springs I assume as you collected the moss.


I sprinkled some bakers yeast in. Would that be okay or does fishfood work better? I do have some cichlid pellets that I feed to my isopods. Waiting isn't a problem, I'll probly let it sit for a few months so I can keep the culture going after I seed my viv. Thanks for the help


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've grown millions of springtails on a diet of baker's yeast.

Don't be too disappointed if they don't take. Not all springtails seem to like viv conditions. I've isolated and tried to grown 3 different types found in Colorado. Only one was successful. 
It is possible to start a successful culture with only a few springtails, but is harder to get it rocking. It will be more susceptible to be over-run by mites until it gets going.
Good luck, and please hit me back if they turn out to be worth culturing.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Jacob said:


> I sprinkled some bakers yeast in. Would that be okay or does fishfood work better? I do have some cichlid pellets that I feed to my isopods. Waiting isn't a problem, I'll probly let it sit for a few months so I can keep the culture going after I seed my viv. Thanks for the help


My tropical springtails produced the fastest on a yeast heavy diet. I have a big bag of Springtail Food from Genesis Exotics (now The Bio Dude) and it is primarily yeast. I feed a very small pinch weekly or so.

Uncooked rice and fish food also work but my best results came with the above mentioned food. 

I use small deli cups and my cultures replenish quickly enough to seed bi monthly.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacob (Nov 30, 2017)

Pumilo said:


> Good luck, and please hit me back if they turn out to be worth culturing.


Yeah, I'll definitely let you know. Our average temps are around 40 degrees right now and they were active so I'm guessing chances are slim. They've been active and feeding though so that's a good sign. I've read that juveniles go into a state of suspended animation when it gets too cold so maybe that was the case


----------



## Jacob (Nov 30, 2017)

FrogTim said:


> I use small deli cups and my cultures replenish quickly enough to seed bi monthly.


I have a large culture of whatever ne herp sells in a 6 quart tub but I just ordered 50 16 oz deli cups so that should help keep them closer together in smaller cultures. I have the browns in an 8 oz at the moment.


----------

